# Cult os v3 Erfahrungen?



## Flex_97 (7. November 2017)

Hallo Leute bin neu hier im Forum und habe eine Frage. Ich bin jetzt seit ca 3 Jahren auf meinem Dirt Jump Bike unterwegs und jetzt möchte ein Bekannter von mir sein Bmx los werden,  meine eigentliche Frage ist ob jemand mit dem Cult os v3 Rahmen schon Erfahrung hat. Die Oberrohrlänge ist 20.75 und ich würde weiterhin auch gerne trails fahren vielleicht weiß ja irgendjemand von euch wie sich der Rahmen so fährt,  habe leider gar keine Ahnung was die Geometrie von Bmx Rahmen angeht LG Felix


----------



## D0wnhill (8. November 2017)

Also ich bin jetzt auch kein Pro und fahre erst seit ner Weile BMX.Aber ich kann Dir bisher soviel sagen,wirklich viel tun sich die Rahmen alle nicht bis auf das Oberrohr.Konnte immer mal wieder Bikes von anderen ausprobieren,daher meine Einschätzung.
Ich fahre selber auch nen 20.75" und bin absolut zufrieden.Ist ein Colony Rahmen und ich fahre damit zu 95% Street und eher selten mal ne Ramp oder in der Pipe.
Und es kommen ja noch Gabel und Lenker + Vorbau dazu,das hat auch nochmal Einfluß auf die Geo.
Ich hatte z.B. von Werk nen Toploader Vorbau und habe mir die Lenkerenden nachträglich gekürzt.
Das muss man für sich herausfinden was einem wie zusagt denke ich.

Bei Vital BMX auf der Page gibts sogar paar User Reviews dazu,check it out :

https://www.vitalbmx.com/product/guide/Frames,7/Cult/OS-v3,4265


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (11. November 2017)

OS V3 geht klar. Ich wüsste jetzt nichts von massenhaften Defekten oder sowas. Er hat auch eine gute, allroundtaugliche Geometrie.


----------

